# Cannot mount burned DVD-R, works finde under Windows

## ntoythi

I just burned an iso9660-dvd-r with k3b, no errors were reported. Mouting the burned disc under Windows2000 works fine. When I try to mount it under Gentoo:

```

$ mount /mnt/cdrom

mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

$ mount -t auto /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom

mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

$ mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom

mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

"dmesg | tail" gives:

```

sr0: rw=0, want=7290436, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

sr0: rw=0, want=7290212, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

sr0: rw=0, want=7291452, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

sr0: rw=0, want=7290428, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

sr0: rw=0, want=7290204, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

sr0: rw=0, want=1252, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

sr0: rw=0, want=1028, limit=4

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sr0.

attempt to access beyond end of device

sr0: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sr0, iso_blknum=16, block=16

```

Hardware: Dell-Inspiron-6000 Notebook with NEC DVD+/-RW ND-6500A Burner

Software: Kernel 2.6.12 w. udev

Already tried:

1. Access with and without hdc=ide-scsi as suggested in some forums, doesnt change anything

2. Both, ISO9660 and UFS IS compiled into the Kernel

Any ideas?

----------

## zieloo

Check it with 'udf' filesystem, so mount -t udf. /var/log/messages should get some info written to when trying to moust such a disk.

----------

## ntoythi

```

mount -t udf /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom/

mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

"dmesg | tail" says:

```

hdc: rw=0, want=7296640, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=7295616, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=7295392, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=1252, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=1028, limit=4

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

```

Very strange... btw just tried: dvd-video and normal cdroms also work w/o any problems...

----------

## n0rad

I have the same problem.

After burning some DVDs with K3B i can't mount a disk anymore.

dmesg:

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=1252, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=1028, limit=4

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

mount:

mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,

       or too many mounted file systems

A reboot solves the problem.

----------

## c2m2s

I've the same problem. Burning the DVD using K3B or Nero on mi desktop PC... I've an ASUS DVD-Writer (ASUS DRW-1608P) and a Pionner DVD-Rom (Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-105S 012). The DVD works on both drives.

But, on my laptop (Thinkpad T41, UJDA755yDVD/CDRW) I cannot mount the DVD. The errors are the same as in the previous posts. That's with a DVD-R, but using a DVD-RW I've no problem!!!!!!.

Any ideas?... someone?... please?

Thanks.

----------

## zieloo

Just don't buy dvd-rs, simple as that, and always use udf structures while burning a dvd.

----------

## ahubu

This is weird, I'm having the same problems. I have a NEC 3520A. Upgrading firmware to 3.06 (previous 1.04) doesn't work, neither do all the other tips in this thread. Even though I found out I don't have UDF in my kernel, so thanks for pointing that one out. I just bought a new spindel of 50 discs: the weird thing is, it seems that I am able to burn them to some extent! Of the 4 discs I burned, 2 were dead. But both of those were filled to the notch, The other ones had about 250-300mb left. I just burned another one with 100mb left, it's still not working. I'm now going to try to do the same one with 300mb free, UDF. If that doesn't work I'm going to try some DVD+R's, I have those too.

The reason is, that I have the feeling that the burner (or k3b?) is leaving no space for the filesystem.

I am using DVD-R, Platinum 8x. I bought these because a year ago I bought a spindel which was completely fine.

This is costing me too much already (8 coasters and a lot of wasted time)...

----------

## ahubu

Well, just tested it: leaving 370.6mb space, according to k3b. Now, this disc is recognised... That's one hooray. You also might want to try that, I have good reason to believe this is somehow related, having now at least 6 coasters which are surely filled to the rim, one coaster having 100mb free space (btw. I mean dead cd with coaster  :Smile: ).

My previous strategy was to rar my music into 4 rarfiles of approx. 1gb a piece, then calculating the freespace on the dvd, using that information to generate maximum parity data. To be sure I made sure there was at least 50 mb left on the dvd.

Still have to try dvd+r though, it might be that only DVD-R is affected.

----------

## c2m2s

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> Just don't buy dvd-rs, simple as that, and always use udf structures while burning a dvd.

 

Could you explain me why I should prefer DVD+R over DVD-R?

Thanks!

PD: I'm using UDF when burning with K3B, and "DVD high compatibility mode" in Nero.

----------

## c2m2s

 *ahubu wrote:*   

> Well, just tested it: leaving 370.6mb space, according to k3b. Now, this disc is recognised... That's one hooray. You also might want to try that, I have good reason to believe this is somehow related, having now at least 6 coasters which are surely filled to the rim, one coaster having 100mb free space (btw. I mean dead cd with coaster ).
> 
> My previous strategy was to rar my music into 4 rarfiles of approx. 1gb a piece, then calculating the freespace on the dvd, using that information to generate maximum parity data. To be sure I made sure there was at least 50 mb left on the dvd.
> 
> Still have to try dvd+r though, it might be that only DVD-R is affected.

 

I'm sure that the my problem is something in my Gentoo, in the Thinkpad... because on Windorch on the same machine I've no problems with the DVDs.

----------

## zieloo

 *c2m2s wrote:*   

>  *zieloo wrote:*   Just don't buy dvd-rs, simple as that, and always use udf structures while burning a dvd. 
> 
> Could you explain me why I should prefer DVD+R over DVD-R?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...

 

Yes, I could.  :Wink: 

DVD+R should be chosen for a number of reasons, functional ones:

 - Certain home dvd players does not support DVD-R, so you won't be able to play movies/whatever on your TV-DVD player. Compatibility is the key here, and don't say you, for instance don't own a non-pc dvd player (neither do I  :Laughing: ) so you don't need to use dvd+rs.

 - DVD+Rs (commercial) support.

 - DVD+R support format-while-recording function (a least theoretically)

 - Burning a DVD-R you will probably have to chance to record a multisession. Especially if it's DVD-RW.

 - DVD+R supports multiple layers => extended capacity.

 - DVD+R offers higher recording speed (often increased by a factor of 2)

 - I noticed dvd-rs are a little bit cheaper than dvd+r, but the difference is minimal (unless you buy packs of 100 DVDs  :Wink: )

----------

## ahubu

Weirdness still overcomes me on this. I'm not so sure anymore about the diskspace thing, as I have had discs burned with 280b left, failing on me.

The whole "DVD-R is bad" thing is new to me, I've read countless articles in magazines ad dvd-r/dvd+r/dvd+rw/dvd-rw tests, but never read that I should prefer the one over the other. And since my previous spindle of dvd-r's (which I bought more that a year ago though, together with another spindle of dvd+r, which was fine too) was without problems, I bought one of the same manufacturer, but it seems I'm quite unlucky then...

There is a possibility that there (also??) is a connection with system load, because I now really leave the pc alone when burning and have no failure with those dvd's, and once in a time I forget it, and then the dvd may be corrupt. Please note that this is all speculation, I wish I could be more specific.

Note I'm using gnomebaker 0.5.1 or k3b, enabled rockridge and joliet.

----------

## ahubu

OK, I tried my spindle of DVD+R (same brand, platinum), they work fine, none (3 burned) have failed mounting, where all the other DVD-R pancakes fail. Bah, it looks like you were right zieloo, even though some DVD-R's seem to work, it is quite impossible to determine under what circumstances (maybe a bad spindle...).  I burned with leaving 600mb left and still failing so this is out of the question. I burned DVD+R with high cpu/hdd load, still working, so it should work with DVD-R too... Only thing I'll try now is burning at lower speeds with DVD-R (4x), but I don't have much confidence in that (because what I've read is that DVD's should be burning  only at the speeds that are on the box). Well, maybe it's a 4x batch in a 8x box... who knows.

----------

## c2m2s

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> Just don't buy dvd-rs, simple as that, and always use udf structures while burning a dvd.

 

You were right!... the solution: USE DVD+R.

Thanks!.

----------

